# bringing emails together

## soldstatic

Like many people in the world, I have something like a dozen email addresses I have to check each day. I'm using thunderbird right now.

I'd like to be able to use a webmail client, like round cube or something, so that I can log in to one webmail account and check them all w/o requiring a desktop client. is this possible?

----------

## poly_poly-man

are you hosting this locally, or would you like an existing webmail service (gmail or so)? If the latter, get a mod to move this into otw, I think it's better there. If the former, simply use something like fetchmail to get everything into local mailboxes, then a php or cgi-based webmail thing (not sure of one) with your http server.

----------

## Mike Hunt

you can configure ~/.fetchmailrc to check them all, and run fetchmail in a crontab. 

Then it doesn't even matter what mail client you use.  You can setup kmail (and probably thunderbird) to use a local mail account and voila lots of email   :Very Happy: 

----------

